# Microladder opcion programacion de pic con ladder



## josb86 (Dic 22, 2011)

buscando por la red un amigo me pregunto si habia algun lenguaje parecido a ladder para programar pic, estuve buscando en el foro pero no encontre nada y en la red encontre un par de peogramas que se ven bastante prometedores quisiera que los vieran no los he utilizado pero voy a bajar los son GLP

http://www.microladder.com/#

Ahora Microladder es Open Source (Código Abierto y Gratuito)
Puedes descargarte los códigos fuentes y usarlos libremente en tus aplicaciones profesionales o de hobby.
En unos días la página web estará totalmente operativa.







la otra opcion es LDmicro

http://cq.cx/ladder.pl
aqui un video


----------



## Hernan Fernandez (Dic 22, 2011)

Muy interesante! pero lo dejo para el PLC


----------



## josb86 (Dic 22, 2011)

pasen la voz depronto a alguien le gusta hay que decir que ladder es mucho mas intuitivo que C, basic y ni hablar de assembler


----------



## Saint_ (Dic 23, 2011)

Hola josb86, si bien el lenguale ladder es mas intuitivo que el  c o basic o el assembler asi tambien ocupa mas espacio de memria en el micro, el lenguale C es mas optimo y si hablamos del assembler "se hace maravillas"... pero asi tambien cuesta "sudor y sangre...", pero me parese una muy buena opcion esto de poder programar microcontroladores en lenguaje ladder, por mi parte ya probe el LDMicro y me parese muy interesante...me imagino que este tema sera de mucha utilidad para los foristas...
Un saludo.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 24, 2011)

excelente, estare muy al pendiente de este tema...

yo quise hacer un lenguaje de programacion ladder para un PLC que construi en casa... pero fue un rollo asi que tuve dejarlo...


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 28, 2011)

ldmicroi esta mejor que el microladder y hasta tiene un simulador... Estoy dando mis primeros pasos y lo encuenttro muy sencillo de aprender... ojala sigan mejorando este software


----------



## Matias15599 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hola amigos, soy técnico eléctrico y tengo que desarrollar un proyecto, el control de una maqueta de un Puente Grua, Pero el tema es que debo automatizarlo cumpliendo una rutina, Activando motores con la emision de señales a partir de finales de carrera y sensores de presión. 

Tengo un problema, ya que no tengo a dispocición el PLC que usualmente uso, por lo que quería preguntar, si podría usar un PIC como PLC.

Si es así, podrían demostrarme un sencillo ejemplo para prender o apagar un led con la combinación de un pulsador normal cerrado y otro abierto, como para entender?

Tengo conocimientos de programación en C, y en ladder (No creo que sirva)

Gracias por la atención de antemano


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 8, 2012)

He leido por algún lugar que es posible programar los PIC's utilizando un intérprete de lenguaje de escalera, muy utilizado en los PLC's por lo que te será muy familiar. Aprender a programar PIC's es algo que necesita de mas o menos tiempo.
Lo más inmediato para ti es el lenguaje que te comento, buscaré algo de info y la posteo. Saludos


----------



## Matias15599 (Oct 8, 2012)

Realmente me salvarías la vida! 

Jajaja, se me facilitaría muchísimo si pudiera programar en Ladder.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 8, 2012)

Aquí mismo en el foro hablan de un lenguaje a bloques para la programación de PIC's, no lo he usado realmente aclaro, pero parece que es sencillo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tutorial-programar-pic-minutos-usando-parsic-66025/

y acá tratan el tema que te comenté del lenguaje de escalera:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/5919788/programacion-de-pics-en-diagrama-de-escaleras.html


----------



## Matias15599 (Oct 8, 2012)

Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 16, 2012)

otros lenguajes programacion tipo lader son

MIKROLADER
LDMICRO.. 

buscalos en la red son gratuitos!!


----------

